# Skidsteer buckets and plows for sale in MA area



## beemmeup32 (Jan 9, 2018)

Got some new Tomahawk snow and regular buckets for sale and 2 power angle plows. All setup for the modern quick hitch setup. See my ad below.

Let me know if interested in anything. 5083449052


----------



## beemmeup32 (Jan 9, 2018)

forgot this...

https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/hvo/d/bobcat-skidsteer-compact/6481811448.html


----------

